# Tanganyika Tank



## Vidockq (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my Tank:

Aquarium: 1000L
Filtration: 250L Sump
Ligthing: 2x Neons 50W + 6X LED 4W


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Great looking tank =D> ! Would love to have a tropheus colony one day...

Are there P. electra in there too? Thought I saw a couple but I'm not very good at ID'ing


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome tank! I love Tropheus setups like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks great! Didn't you have another type in there before? Seems I remember the pics and video's.


----------



## Vidockq (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello guys, thanks for the warm words.

Yes indeed i had Malawi Cichlids for 4 years but i decided to make the Tanganyika road a bit.
Yeah there are some Mdoka White lips juveniles there that have grown from eggs that were spilled by the females while i was trying to catch them. They have grown in the tank completely alone.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

The rocks and plants look so natural! Wonderful!

How many Ts are there?


----------



## Vidockq (Aug 9, 2011)

About 45 T are in there.


----------



## Vidockq (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello aquarium enthusiasts; It's been some time since I uploaded a movie, hopefully I will have more time now to get more movies out for you.
Aquarium details:
1000 Liters (280 Gallons)
Filtration:
250 Liter SUMP (66 Gallons)
100 Liters of Biomaterials (26 Gallons)
Fish:
Tropheus Moorii Kazumba Gold
Colony of 38 members.
Lighting:
6x LED Lights
2x T5 54Wats Neon's
Food:
New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula
New Life Spectrum AlgaeMax
Sera Spirulina Tabs


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

They look great, really nice Tropheus set-up, I would love to do something similar some time.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice! Beautiful tank and fish


----------

